# My First 100 miler - Dieppe to Paris



## Mice (26 Jul 2011)

What an incredible trip. My first 100 miler - Dieppe to Paris, the day after a FNRttC London to Newhaven. Unbelievable! 

Before I say another word - Dellzeqq, thank you. Thank your not only organizing this and all the other rides but also for letting me join you and doing my first ever wayfaring. Now to the Tour de France Trio - Teeth, Frank and Titus, thank you. Thank you for the most incredible cycle ride. 100+ awesome miles. You are all fantastic and I owe you beers galore at the very least.

The FNRttC (sorry TNRttC - it was Thursday!) started rather stressfully for me as I knew I had not slept enough the night before or the one before that and it took me to Gatwick to recover (better late than never I suppose...)

34 of us set off from Wellington Arch, across Clapham Common, Tooting, Mitcham and out towards Surrey. Suzy and I were observed that the infamous Dellzeqq Talk is clearly only available on a Friday! The first hill starts with a P (I think) and Martin235 was TEC-ing and encouraged me up the hill. Onwards through Redhill - the alcohol-induced roadside locals giving a lot of verbal cheering (or jeering)! Heading for Gatwick and for the first of several times on this overall trip that we would be stopped by the Police, words were had, all went well and the next thing I knew I was cycling through the departure lounge of Gatwick Airport to Costa Coffee. It is true we were stared at quite a lot. It is also true that "Suitcase!" became the new "Bollards!"

Turners Hill was still ahead. I had convinced myself that I was too tired to do it and mentioned this to McWobble who was now TEC-ing. He equally convinced me that I absolutely could do it, (I had done it the week before) keep in low gears early on, keep the arms and upper body relaxed - and just keep the pedals turning. In front of me were 'Teef, Frank and Martin235 who were doing exactly what McWobble had said I should do. At one point Martin235 scratched his head - proving to me how relaxed his arms were. So I did the same (relaxed my arms not scratched my head as I wouldnt let go of the handlebars!), McWobble just reiterating it all - and up I went. Unbelievable! I really didn't know that it was possible to do that. My negativity left me - I told McWobble I was throwing it into the neighbouring field and the ride suddenly came together for me.

Onwards through Sussex - to Lindhurst - the village of Dellzeqq Birthday Bandages! We had stopped for a break, Dellzeqq walked past me towards the pond saying "I dont know what they are up to but they are definitely up to something" At which point seven FNRttCers walk up the hill with bandaged knees! Hilarious! Happy Birthay Dellzeqq. Another hilarious moment when at the T-junction near Lewes, everyone had converged to the right hand side as though preparing for that Beacon. Dellzeqq and User13710 rock up and head in the opposite direction! No one noticed at first! The entire group were eventually cajooled into turning away from the bump. 

Into Newhaven - a bit of a game of hide and seek finding somewhere to eat that was open and serving edible breakfasts. The selected cafe really stepped up to the plate as the manager/owner summoned reinforcements of five or so slightly shell-shocked staff so that breakfast was speedy and not unpleasant. I had never seen an entire piece of toasted Mothers Pride in the beak of a seagull.

10 of us headed to the ferry, 24 apparently headed to Brighton. 

Arriving in Dieppe at 2pm, after a puncture was repaired, the group split into three. Simon (not that Simon, the other one!) and his brother-in-law headed off on their own route to Paris. Dellzeqq, Suzy, Stuartg, Olav and Mica headed off to St Seare leaving Teef, Frank, Titus and me to find beers in a bar showing the Tour de France. Right in the middle of Dieppe, mission accomplished. We moved to a few other bars after that, then out to dinner by the harbour. Moules Marinieres followed by Steak n Chips, then Tarte aux Peche and coffee. Perfect! 

Etap is obviously French for Artec-wall-covering but apart from that they are efficient, clean and good value for money. Breakfast was more than sufficient - fresh fruit, cereals, breads and brioche etc. I was awake at 5, breakfasting at 5.45 ready to go (including checkout) by 6.30. (I wasn't going to start off being last!) 

The boys came down, breakfasted, Teef kindly oiled my dodgy gear cable and at about 8.15 or so we left the hotel.

And then began the ride of my life. Words practically fail me. The scenery, the roads, the hailstones, being drenched to the skin - swimming pools in each shoe, three times during the day, huddling in wooden bus shelters including our bicycles when we could, the villages with their churches, boulangeries and squares, the smoothness of the road surfaces "Qu'est-ce que c'est un pothole?" Absolutely fantastic. I was doing 24 mph up a hill (slow rising hill though) and on the most incredible descent I have ever done - following Frank9755's line, crouched down over my handlebars, as the road chicaned like ski-ing down a mountainside I reached 30.5mph (my top speed so far!). With forestry and greenness on either side. Holding Franks line because I didn't have to worry about "Car Down" and the road was so smooth and clear. Never to be forgotten that. 

Seeing steeples of church towers appear on the horizon behind a hilltop to find that they belonged to a church on the hill ahead. Not hill as in Beacon but rolling and beautiful. Some roads were fast, Romanly straight even without the trees. It was all so entrancing and enticing that I found myself on autopilot - a bit like copy-typing when you just let your hands, eyes and brain reproduce the copy leaving you able to think about food, reminisce about the day before, the weather and stuff - only to be brought back to concentration as you hear "Carrrrrrrrrrrr" or "threeeeeeeeeeeeee feeeeeeeeeeeeett" being shouted by Titus as apparently I had moved too far into the middle of the carriageway.

Lunch was a little restaurant with a menu prix fixe. The food and service were excellent, we were soaked to the skin still but revelled in the fact that not only was it raining again but that we were actually inside in the relative warm!

Route planning is another thing I know absolutely nothing about. (In terms of cycling). Titus had maps from Dellzeqq that had been marked so brilliantly and fastidiously showing lunch venues and everything. Frank had his Garmin. Maps don't like rain. They kind of warp and smudge. As the rain drenched us again we retreated into a church entrance. The Garmin was woken up and plotted and the map wrung out. 

Onwards we headed. Past Etangs des truites, fields of miele, farms, villages, rural France at its best. By contrast occasionally we ended up on the equivalent of the A4 coming into London. At one point we headed into a petrol station (water required) and the girl in the kiosk said that she wasn't sure cyclists were allowed on this road - she had never seen any before and perhaps we would like to take the next exit!!

We found ourselves on the equivalent of the A40 on a Friday afternoon. Cycling inbetween lanes of cars is not my favourite thing. Items chucked out of windows, people opening doors without looking, is the space wide enough - not good for my psyche. However, Frank9755 stayed behind me, guiding me all the way. "Straight on" "Stop" "Left at the lights" "Change lane" so I could concentrate on my pedals and not on where I was going. What a star!

I think there must have been a Gendarme convention in Pontoise. They were everywhere. At one point, Frank9755 and Titus had made the green light, but Teef and I didn't as it had changed to red and I wasn't going over a red light. Within five seconds two Gendarme turned up alongside us on motorbikes. "Oh gawd" I thought. We nodded to acknowledge them, the lights changed and they pulled away ahead. On to the next set. This time a police car on the other side of the road did a massive U-turn across four lanes and came to speak to us. Apparently the French cycling laws changed three weeks ago and cyclists can continue over red lights if it is a t-junction and clear (not at a crossroads). (I am going to triple check this and will come back!) I asked him what his name was so I could quote him and he pointed to his name on the side of the car "P O L I C E"!! 

Onwards we went right up a hill aka Swaines Lane. From the top of which we could see - Paris! Right there, like being at Primrose Hill and looking down to London Town. Fan-Tastic. Centre-Ville we bounded and the boys very kindly agreed to go straight to the Arc de Triomphe for a photo before settling into a bar or two. I have only seen Paris once from the car at night. Excluding trips to the Alps via the dreaded Peripherique. We rode around the Arc - no lines, mad traffic, very weird - but the photo was taken by a Gendarme who was trying to tell us we couldn't stop there! A cab driver took particular pains to drive alongside me to tell me I had no right to be there. Pedal on, I thought Pedal on! Then down the Champs Elysees, along to Le Louvre (AKA Puncture Point pour Titus) and on to the end. 

We made our way back to the Etap hotel where the boys and the rest of the group from Newhaven were staying. I thought I was booked in to a hotel just around the corner - it was but about two miles up the road around the corner. By the time I reached my hotel it was way past the restaurant rendez-vous heure. Every item of clothing in my rucksack (apart from my clean underwear thank goodness) was drenched through. Dis-gusting. I ordered a cab, showered (lovely hot water with soap - not cold with rain) Thankfully I had been leant an FNRttC top so I wore that and had to put my cycling legging things on again and joined the others. 10 (or so I didnt count) for dinner in Paris.

The next day I headed for the railway station. Cycling around Paris on my own on a quiet Sunday morning. I couldnt believe I was doing it. A Sunday Paris Ride. Incredible. Whilst buying my train ticket, the guy asked what sort of light was that (I have three on my handle bars - one ready, one spare and one for spotting potholes. A Hope. He liked it and said he would Google it! I caught the 8.23 train to Dieppe. Whilst working out where I was going to go next, a guy on a bike asked me if I was doing the Greenway. I looked at him as though he was mad! I knew it was Sunday but I was in France and thinking of the East London sewarage system around Becton was really far from my mind. So then began a conversation about the Avenue Verte around Dieppe and a general chat about stuff. Then all of a sudden stuartg arrived. Four hours early - brilliant! Monsieur le locale escorted us to a bar near the harbour (pitch black inside, packets of Gauloise and men in hats with glasses of Cognac) where we had two large coffees. We headed into town and had another one! I was beginning to wake up. Funny how sleep can really make a difference! (I'll let you know when I have had some!) I had not eaten or drunk a thing since the night before and then checked timings and headed westwards out of Dieppe. Up, down, up down across the line of the cliffs. More drinks in the sunshine. Back to Dieppe for half an hour observing the antics of the harbour. Then an amble back up and on towards the ferry. We met another cyclist who had been to the Alpes D'Huez to see the Tour de France peeps time-trialling - he showed us his photos). We also met a group of cyclists who had done the Avenue Verte, the youngest of whom is 12 and who had done 100 miles since Thursday. Impressive. She told me her Dad had told her that her bottom wobbled when she pedalled. I said that's not a nice thing to say. So they pointed him out and went up to him and said "Do you know you bottom wobbles when you pedal". They all fell about! Ferry to train, change at Brighton. Home by midnight.

I am so in awe of the past few days that I am finding it hard to sleep. I am truly shattered but in a good way. It is impossible to describe how incredible these rides are. Dellzeqq you are something else. The cycling experience of these rides, the camaraderie, incredible mental and physical support from the wayfarers, TECs and other FNRttCers, the opportunity to physically push oneself, sense of achievement and joviality regardless of weather, light and pace is something for which quite frankly you should be knighted.

So, Dellzeqq, Suzy, Teef, Frank9755 and Titus I say again - Thank you.

Absolutely Priceless. Pics here





M


----------



## velovoice (26 Jul 2011)

Wonderful - felt I was there and wish I really had been. And Bravo for your first 100 miler! (re your pics labelled Lingfield - it's Lindfield really. I lived there 12 years ago, lovely village, still miss it.)


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2011)

Great report, and well done, Miranda.


----------



## sbird (26 Jul 2011)

It was good to have met you on the ride Mice and what a wonderful report. I particularly like the bit "Words practically fail me" followed by an essay of 2000 words




.


----------



## Mice (26 Jul 2011)

Thank you for your kind words - and please forgive the poetic licence around the word "practically". I was hoping to paint a picture...!! Good to meet you sbird. Hope you had a good trip to Paris.

M


----------



## arallsopp (27 Jul 2011)

Awesome ride and a great write up. Well done Mice.

Deep suspicions that the winding descent into tree bordered beauty is the same one Lupin and I did a long long time ago. It was some sort of nature reserve, I think. You brought memories of a happy time back. Well done.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2011)

a sterling effort - and enough with the thankyous already (although Andy is due one). You rode the distance. Not anybody else.

it's really sad that it took such a long time to discover your talent. Somebody, somewhere, at some point should have grabbed hold of the fifteen year old Miranda and said 'oi, you, give cycling (or swimming, or running or rock-climbiing) a go!'. But that's for another time. For now, well done!


----------



## Mice (27 Jul 2011)

Wow - thank you guys, that's great. (For the record Arallsopps thank you was sent by email and possibly werent singular!) To read that you Mr Dellzeqq think I have cycling talent is freezing my hands on the keyboard in amazement. Stunned to silence. 

M


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2011)

For you.


----------



## Mice (27 Jul 2011)

postman said:


> For you.



Fabulous! Thank you very muich!

M


----------



## Shaun (28 Jul 2011)

Well done Mice ... and great pics too.


----------



## Mice (28 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Well done Mice ... and great pics too.



Thank you Admin, I am definitely hooked on cycling - and chatting!!

M


----------



## Mice (29 Jul 2011)

Oi!! 

I think it's time you changed your post strap thingy as you are obviously not a voice of reason here!!

M


----------



## J's TSR (29 Jul 2011)

Hi, I was one of the group of cyclists on Moulton's that you met on the ferry back to Dieppe, your ride sounds brilliant and well done!


----------



## Mice (29 Jul 2011)

J said:


> Hello! Good to meet you all on the ferry. Those Moulton's are intriguing. You all had a might good time I hope. Avenue Verte is worth a google I think!
> 
> M


----------



## Mice (15 Aug 2011)

Olav asked for the Pics so hopefully he will see this link - if anyone has an idea how to point him here, please feel free!

Thank you!

M


----------

